
Google, Twitter Work on Open Source “Instant Articles” for Mobile - davewiner
http://recode.net/2015/09/11/google-tries-its-own-version-of-instant-articles-with-a-twist/
======
davewiner
Facebook should beat them to it. Announce their Instant Articles technology,
based on an already-open format -- RSS. And at the same time open it up to
blogging tools so it isn't just for the elite. Let's really do this open. Why
can't Facebook, Google, Twitter et al be part of the open web? Time to give
back. None of these services would even exist without the open web.

